# Advice for fencing and Shelter for goats



## Finge

So, I'm lookin' for advice before I even start building anything from more experienced goat owners.
I am planning on getting Nigerian dwarf goats, and I'm stumped on what to do about shelter. This year, so far, this year has been pretty hot and only started to get cold around Thanksgiving, and is dropping to the one digit temperatures in the morning, but warms up to 30-50 later in the day. Would large dog houses suffice if the weather keeps going how it is?

For fencing, I've been thinking of using wood pallets since I live right next to my grandfather's farm. I'd only use one layer, but have really tall posts so I could stack the pallets on top of each other incase one layer isn't enough.
I at the moment, am planning on getting the goats this winter break so I have time to socialize with them on my winter break, or in the spring time, when  I wouldn't have to worry about it being too cold because it gets pretty hot starting spring and we have mostly rain.
Keep in mind, the place I want to fence in is small, so I can't really afford to build big barns, and i'm not too good at money wise either, which is why im using wood pallets.


----------



## NH homesteader

There are a lot of pictures of people's set ups on here.  One thing I will warn is that goats are not exactly inexpensive animals to raise.  There are vet bills on top of grain and hay.  Nigerians do not need as big of a shelter obviously.  How many are you planning on getting? How much space do you have for their pen?


----------



## Alexz7272

I've never used pallets for fencing but know all too well what happens with inadequate fencing  
Do you have a photo of what you'd like to do? As @NH homesteader asked, what size area are you thinking? 
You can definetly build a shelter our of re-use items to save money, thats how I have done it 100% on my farm. I'll see if I can find any pictures and post them here soon.


----------



## Alexz7272

Here is just a couple ideas. 
I got 2 large window wells for free off craigslist. I used them as a roof and built up around them. 



 
(I do not have good pictures of the structures themselves, sorry)
I keep alpacas, sheep and goats together. My alpacas like the tall structure but it also fits about 4 goats or 3 sheep. 


 

Next, I had made this house for my pigs but since butchering them placed it in the goat enclosure for winter. It is made from 2 boards and 4 galvanized roofing panels. It was pretty cost effective. (This is the only recent photo I have of it, sorry!) 


 


These are not amazing ideas but they work for me and can hopefully at least give you some ideas!


----------



## babsbag

This isn't my fence but I have seen some nice ones. You may have to run a row of hot wire on the inside to keep them from climbing.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yeah if you google pallet fence...there are tons!!! Even with how-tos and DIY's


----------



## Finge

@NH homesteader I'm not sure on the size, but the person who owns the land i'm planning on buying or renting from, should be coming over today so I can ask him all the details about the land.
And for the number of goats, i'm not getting more then 3, most likely two does and wether, or just two does.  And I know that goats are expensive, and I have 3,000 to work with or maybe 5,000 + whatever dog money I get out of my dog's next litters.

@Alexz7272 Those are great Ideas!

And for my design, there are no other fences like it. I'll try and find some pictures that I can explain my idea off of though.


----------



## TAH

If I remember correctly @goats&moregoats has pallet fencing.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Latestarter

Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread but HOLY HOG! Is that you riding that beast @Alexz7272 Any larger and he wouldn't have fit inside the shelter! How much did he weigh at butcher? That had to be a LOT of pork chops!    Nice to see such a friendly (happy?) hog as well! Kudos to you!

Here's another thread that was recently started asking about shelters for sheep out in pasture. These things would work for your situation as well.
http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...-a-quick-inexpensive-shelter-for-sheep.34953/
I'm thinking the pallet shelter posted above by TAH would be great and plenty of airflow during the hot months. especially if you have access to cheap or free pallets. Otherwise a hoop shelter made from cattle panels would be very inexpensive and easy to build as well (shown in the link).


----------



## TAH

Riding pigs is a whole lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Finge

Alright, an update, I got permission to start building, and I have about 72x30 square feet to work with, maybe more.


----------



## Bruce

Math problem there @Finge 

72x30 is what you would do to GET Square Feet. I'm sure you know that. 
Seems like a nice sized space.


----------



## Finge

derp, sorry I had to correct it and didn't remove the squared feet lol!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ha well I saw it when it said 72 square feet and thought...  Well that's not very big!  But the actual size is better lol!


----------



## Finge

yeah that would be pretty small, but now with most things out of the way, and an actual design, I can probably get started during winter break, or maybe before if we have enough time during the weekends and if I get the loan sometime soon.


----------



## misfitmorgan

TAH said:


>



This picture is similar to what i plan on doing for our sheep and pig pastures and then put painted OSB sheets over it for winter. Since your in Montana @Finge  make sure whatever shelter you build is a good wind break and faces the proper direction, which should be open side/door facing south or southeast.


----------



## Finge

Hmm? that looks nice! and I live in Missouri, not Montana.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Finge said:


> Hmm? that looks nice! and I live in Missouri, not Montana.


it's early here lol.


----------



## Finge

haha!


----------



## goats&moregoats

These are not my best pictures. However they give you an idea. My pallet fence has been in place for the large pasture for a year. The buck pen for two years. I have used pallet fence for four years. Went from small area to larger. My second pasture is 6 strands hot wire. The pallets work great for me. Have not had issues with goats climbing or pushing against. I do have hot wire top & bottom for the dogs.


----------

